# 80 lb 1 year old ate a peach pit



## eddie (Sep 29, 2010)

My golden, Eddie, swallowed a peach pit around 5p.m. yesterday. He's about 80 lbs. He's totally fine so far. This morning pooped, ate, drank, walked 1/2 hr., now snoozing as usual. Do you think chances are good he will just pass it? He's our first dog, so I didn't think much of it at first, thinking it'd break down in the digestion process. Hindsight's 20/20 I guess, and now I realize inducing vomitting may have been a good idea and it won't break down? I'll be keeping an eye on the poo's for sure! Do you think extra exercise will help it along? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Call your vet to get his instructions. You definitely don't want it to cause an obstruction, but that being said, these guys can pass the MOST bizarre things.

Oh, sorry.. just saw this is your first post. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I would contact your vet and see what they suggest you do as peach pits contain poison.
Peach Pits contain cyanide. see below

DOG TRICKS, TIPS AND INSIGHTS, Foods that are Harmful or Fatal to Dogs.
Apple seeds, cherry pits, peach pits, pear pips, plums pits, and apricot pits contain cyanide, which is poisonous. While a few apple seeds may not cause a problem, *the effects can accumulate over time if they are given to dogs regularly*. Dogs should not be allowed to chew on a peach pit, cherry pit, apricot pit, or plum pit. Chewing can allow ingestion of cyanide. Chewing could also result in the pit being swallowed, causing continuous exposure to cyanide, or could cause the dog to choke


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My pups were getting on the persimins so bad last year. Anytime they got the chance, they would gobble them up. They are smaller, but they always passed fine. I finally cut the tree down to avoid any problems.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope you take Eddie to the vet. I wouldn't want to take any chances. Good luck!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I agree call the vet, and but it is the seed inside the pit which has the poison so if it passes whole with the shell part no poison.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I may be wrong but I think peach pits contain a poison. Call the vet.


----------



## eddie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well after over 2 weeks of checking poop, with Eddie never showing a single symptom of any problems, on Saturday he threw up out of the blue, and what do ya know....there it was. So it was sitting in his stomach the whole time! That is crazy...and lucky! Needless to say we're going to be more careful with the pitted fruits around the house!


----------

